# OTM 21: In Memory of Alex Dorsey - NOW ONLINE!



## True2Kenpo (Mar 29, 2005)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I think everyone would agree those who pass away will still live on in spirit!

For the UPK, this past month marked a few important moments and we wanted to share the most important one in our OTM series.. Our memorial to Mr. Salvador "Alex" Dorsey.

Mr. Dorsey was (and still is) an inspiration to all of us in the UPK and I know his spirit lives on.

We hope you enjoy this OTM clip.

Also, I would just like to say thank you to Mr. Joel Daugherty for all of his hardwork on this series. Incredible work Joel!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 29, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 29, 2005)

:asian:  Well done.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## kenpoworks (Apr 6, 2005)

With Respect Rich.


----------

